# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  GTK در ویندوز با Eclipse

## sh_roohani

سلام،

من می خوام یه پروژه GTK تو Eclipse درست کنم، البته تو ویندوز. فایلهای Dev مربوط به GTK نصبه. MinGW هم هست. MSYS هم هست. (اینا رو فقط واسه اطلاع گفتم). گوگل کمک خاصی نکرد. تقریبا همه چی درباره GTK رو لینوکسه. ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید؟ در واقع بیشتر می خوام بدونم که آیا می شه یه Template پروژه GTK واسه Eclipse تعریف کرد؟

----------


## __ziXet__

من با پایتون و ماژول pygtk برنامه نوشتم و از دیساینر glade هم استفاده میکنم

----------


## javidabbaci

دوستان من هم خیلی دوست داشتم با یک فریم ورک که به اصطلاح کراس پلتفرم  باشه کار کنم .... مثلا GTK  .. بعد کدبلاک را برای IDE انتخاب کردم ...  ولی نمی دونم چرا وقتی کد را اجرا می کنم یک تروجان با اون اجرا می شه و  مانع اجرای پروژه میشه در ضمن من  از بیتدفندر استفاده می کردم و لایسنسش  را هم خریده بودم ... اورجینال بود .....
هرچی ویروس یابی می کردم همچنان این مشکل باقی بود ..... و الان هم هست  .... ولی وقتی با   QT  کار می کنم همچین مشکلی وجود نداره ...
هرچی گشتم برای ویندوز یه ویرایشگر دیگه بدرد بخور پیدا نکردم و همچنین یه آموزش مناسب ..........
در حالی که کیوت همه چیز را دم دست برای شما آماده کرده  و کلی آموزش داخل  خودش .... خلاصه این gtk  محبوب و قدرت مند از نظر آموزش و امکانات نسبت به  فرمورک های دیگه خیلی ضعیف هست ... اگه همین وقت هایی را که صرف سرچ در  مورد GTK  کردم صرف  جاوا ، سی شارپ ، کیوت و غیره کرده بودم کلی پیشرفت  کرده بودم .....
حالا اگه می خواستم یه ویرایشگر دیگه را هم انتخاب کنم باز هم اوضاع  همینجور بود ....مثلا ایکلیپس... اون هم یه آموزش آسان برای راه اندازی gtk   که من پیدا نکردم و نتونستم اجرا بگیرم .... در حالی که در کمتر از چند  دقیقه کیوت را نصب و اولین برنامه گرافیکی را  اجرا کردم .....  یا مثلا  همینطور نت بینز و جاوا ..... یا سی شارپ و ویژوال استودیو   و غیره ....
خلاصه کلوم .... از نظر آموزشی  gtk    خیلی ضعیف و  ویرایشگر های اون هم  به مراتب خیلی ضعیفتر از بقیه فریم ورک ها مثل سوییم جاوا و..... هست
گرچند من منکر قدرت GTK نیستم و به نظر من کاملا Native هست و برای همین   من جذبش شدم ولی برای انتخاب یک فریم ورک نمیشه فقط یک زاویه را مد نظر  داشت ....
 شاید توی سایت آمازون منابع خوبی براش وجود داشته باشه که ما نه دسترسی به اون داریم .... ونه می تونیم دانلود کنیم .....
حالا اگه دوستان می خواند که  GTK کار کنند یه ویرایشکر خوب مثل ایکلیپس را  انتخاب کنند و اول روش تنظیمات و راه اندازی اون را برای علاقه مندان  قراربدهند ..... و پس از اون آموزش کتابخانه ها را شروع می کنیم ......   زبان سی را دوست دارم چون مادر تمام زبان هاست ... سی یعنی قدرت و سرعت بی  پایان ........ 
خوب کی بلده ایکلیپس را با GTK  راه اندازی کنه ......و  ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنه ... !!!

----------

